# Nissan Auxiliary Input Jack Question



## bigcheez99 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey all. I just bought a 2005 Nissan Sentra that has the Auxiliary Input Jack in the front stereo. My question is what kind of cord do I have to use if I wanted to play my iPod on it? Do Best Buy or any other electronic store have them?

Please let me know, thanks in advance!

MIKE


----------



## tony n. (Jan 23, 2005)

the regular radio shack 1/8" Stereo to 1/8" Stereo Cord would work fine, you don't need any fancy ipod cable to connect an ipod to the aux in


----------

